# صاحب المنتدى صرف مكافأه لي ؟؟؟



## SALVATION (20 سبتمبر 2008)

_
سأكتب لكم ماخفي عنكم..
سأكتب بما يجري خلف الكواليس..
سأكتب بكل صراحة ووضوح..
لتنجلي الحقيقة الغائبة عن الكثيرين..
سأسلط الضوء على قضية مهمة ولم تكن تخطر على بالكم..
ولكنها الحقيقة ولابد من تقبلها بصدر رحب..
(نعم)....وأعلنها بكل صراحة و وضوح..


صاحب المنتدى صرف مكافأة لي

ولكن ليست مكافاة مادية

بل هي من نوع آخر

مكافأة معنوية أستلمها من بدء تسجيلي وحتى هذه اللحظات


تلك المكافأة التي أستشعرها ....

عندما أعطي من جهدي .. من و قتي

عندما أعطي بكل أريحية وبروح محبة ومعطاءه

عندما أسطر تلك المواضيع على صفحات المنتدى

عندما أبذل جهد في كتابتها وفي صياغة أفكارها وترتيبها

عندما أبذل جهد في تنسيقها وزخرفتها

عندما أبذل جهد في اختيار العبارات و العناوين

عندما أحرص عند نقلي للمواضيع باختيار الأفضل دائماً

عندما أبحث واستزيد من المعلومات في الموضوع الذي أود نقله

( ناتج هذا الجهد لايصب في مصلحة المنتدى فقط)
ولا في مصلحة الآخرين الذين سيطلعون عليه
بل قسم كبير يرجع بالفائدة لي قبلهم
اذ أن قراءتي ومشاركتي وبحثي يرجع مردود ذلك لي


(من هنا قد استلمت جزء كبير من المكافأة )

عندما يشاركني الآخرون آرائهم ويناقشونني ويحاورنني

وعندما يوجهونني بالنقد أو بالشكر

أكون قد اكتشفت نفسي من خلال نظرتهم لي

وطورت من ذاتي ومهاراتي في الحوار والنقاش

ومن خلال اختلافي معهم في النقاش

يكونون قد سلطوا الضوء على محاور لم أكن لأدركها إلا بعد نقاشهم

فكان اختلافهم معي ثراء في المعلومات المكتسبة منهم

واتساع في دائرة الأفق الذي سأنظر من خلاله لما يدور حولي فيما بعد


(هنا أكون قد استلمت جزء آخر من المكافأة )

1- عندما أشارك الآخرين مواضيعهم وأحاورهم

2- عندما تتوطد العلاقات بيننا

3-نسأل عن غائبهم ...وندعو لمريضهم ونهنئ متميزهم .. ونمسح دموع متألمهم

4-عندما نشاركهم لحظاتهم بمافيها من مرح وسعادة وحزن

أكون قد اكتسبت محبتهم لي ومحبتي لهم


( هنا قد استلمت جزء آخر من المكافأة )

أستلمت مكافأتي كاملة من صاحب المنتدى

1- بتطوير ذاتي وقدراتي واكتشاف امكانياتي من خلال احتكاكي بالآخرين

2- زيادة معلوماتي الثقافية وإطلاعي على وجهات نظر لم أكن لأطلع عليها لولا تواجدي بينهم

3- محبة الآخرين لي ومحبتي لهم

4- الشعور بالإنتماء للمكان الذي جمعنا كأخوة لم يضمهم رحم ولا جنسية واحده

ولكن ضمهم حب المكان والشعور بالإنتماء إليه

مكافأتي التي استلمها ثمينة جداً ولا تقدر بثمن

وكما أنها لا تسعها مصارف العالم بأجمع

اذ أن مصرفها الوحيد هو ذاك القلب المعطاء

متى ستستلم مثل مكافأتي...؟ 

عندما تعطي دون أن تنظر لمقابل ذاك العطاء

عندما تعطي للعطاء نفسه

عندما تعطي من قلب نقي صادق محب لمشاركة الآخرين

عندها ستستشعر قيمة المكافأة التي تصرف لك​_​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> سأكتب لكم ماخفي عنكم..
> سأكتب بما يجري خلف الكواليس..
> سأكتب بكل صراحة ووضوح..
> ...



*موضوع جميل شكرا

على فكره المكافأه بالنص ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع مشكور .تونى.تون.
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا جداااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا ليك يا تونى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع حلو بجد






​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااائع يا تونى 
مرسىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا يا توني دي اعظم مكفأة ممكن نحصل عليها

ميرسي علي موضوعك الرائع والهادف
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## SALVATION (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_

النهيسى قال:



*موضوع جميل شكرا

على فكره المكافأه بالنص ههههههههههههه​*

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييير على مرورك الجميل
تسلم ومتغلاش عليك
مشكوووووووووووور​_


----------



## SALVATION (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_


كليم متى قال:



*موضوع رائع مشكور .تونى.تون.
سلام المسيح
*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير 
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووووووووور_​


----------



## SALVATION (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_


candy shop قال:



موضوع جميل جدا جداااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا ليك يا تونى

ربنا يباركك
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتييير على زوقك وتقيمك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووووووووووره_​


----------



## SALVATION (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_


فراشة مسيحية قال:



موضوع حلو بجد





​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا اللى ميرسى بجد على زوقك ومرورك
مشكووووووووووووووره​_​


----------



## SALVATION (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_

kokoman قال:



موضوع رااااااائع يا تونى 
مرسىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


تسلم يا مان ده من زوقك
ميرسى كتيييير على مرورك
مشكوووووووووور​_​


----------



## SALVATION (6 أكتوبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> فعلا يا توني دي اعظم مكفأة ممكن نحصل عليها
> 
> ميرسي علي موضوعك الرائع والهادف
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


ميرسى كتير على تقيمك 
تسلمى 
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك
مشكووووووووووره​


----------



## mero_engel (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## SALVATION (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_


mero_engel قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير على زوقك
وميرسى اكتر على مرورك 
مشكووووووووووووره_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يناير 2009)

*صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

*سأكتب لكم ماخفي عنكم..


سأكتب بما يجري خلف الكواليس..


سأكتب بكل صراحة ووضوح..


لتنجلي الحقيقة الغائبة عن الكثيرين..


سأسلط الضوء على قضية مهمة ولم تكن تخطر على بالكم..


ولكنها الحقيقة ولابد من تقبلها بصدر رحب..


نعم ...وأعلنها بكل صراحة و وضوح

.
.



乂 صـاحـب الـمـنـتـدى صـرف لـي مـكـافـأهـ乂


ولكن ليست مكافئة مادية


بل هي من نوع آخر


مكافأة معنوية أستلمها من بدء تسجيلي وحتى هذه اللحظات


تلك المكافأة التي أستشعرها ....



(( عندما أعطي من جهدي .. مـن و قتي ))


(( عندما أعطي بكل أريحية وبروح محبة ومعطاءهـ ))

(( عندما أسطر تلك المواضيع على صفحات المنتدى ))

(( عندما أبذل جهد في كتابتها وفي صياغة أفكارها وترتيبها))


(( عندما أبذل جهد في تنسيقها وزخرفتها ))


((عندما أبذل جهد في اختيار العبارات و العناوين ))


(( عندما أحرص عند نقلي للمواضيع باختيار الأفضل دائماً ))


((عندما أبحث واستزيد من المعلومات في الموضوع الذي أود نقله ))

=ناتج هذا الجهد لايصب في مصلحة المنتدى فقط=

ولا في مصلحة الآخرين الذين سيطلعون عليه


(( بل قسم كبير يرجع بالفائدة لي قبلهم ))


اذ أن قراءتي ومشاركتي وبحثي يرجع مردود ذلك لي


**من هنا قد استلمت جزء كبير من المكافأة **



(( عندما يشاركني الآخرون آرائهم ويناقشونني

ويحاورنني ))


(( وعندما يوجهونني بالنقد أو بالشكر))


أكون قد اكتشفت نفسي من خلال نظرتهم لي


وطورت من ذاتي ومهاراتي في الحوار والنقاش


ومن خلال اختلافي معهم في النقاش


يكونون قد سلطوا الضوء على محاور لم أكن لأدركها إلا بعد نقاشهم


فكان اختلافهم معي ثراء في المعلومات المكتسبة منهم


واتساع في دائرة الأفق الذي سأنظر من خلاله لما يدور حولي فيما بعد


**هنا أكون قد استلمت جزء آخر من المكافأة **


((عندما أشارك الآخرين مواضيعهم وأحاورهم ))

((عندما تتوطد العلاقات بيننا))

((نسأل عن غـيـابـهـم...وندعو لمريضهم ))

((ونهنئ متميزهم .. ونمسح دموع متألمهم))

((عندما نشاركهم لحظاتهم بمافيها من مرح وسعادة وحزن))

((أكون قد اكتسبت محبتهم لي ومحبتي لهم))


**هنا قد استلمت جزء آخر من المكافأة **





乂 أستلمت مكافأتي كاملة من صاحب المنتدى 乂


1- بتطوير ذاتي وقدراتي واكتشاف امكانياتي من خلال احتكاكي بالآخرين


2- زيادة معلوماتي الثقافية وإطلاعي على وجهات نظر لم أكن لأطلع عليها لولا

تواجدي بينهم.


3- محبة الآخرين لي ومحبتي لهم.

4
- الشعور بالإنتماء للمكان الذي جمعنا كأخوة لم يضمهم رحم ولا جنسية واحده


ولكن ضمهم حب المكان والشعور بالإنتماء إليه.


乂 مكافأتي التي استلمها ثمينة جداً ولا تقدر بثمن 乂


وكما أنها لا تسعها مصارف العالم بأجمع


اذ أن مصرفها الوحيد هو ذاك القلب المعطاء




متى ستستلم مثل مكافأتي 

(( عندما تعطي دون أن تنظر لمقابل ذاك العطاء ))


((عندما تعطي للعطاء نفسه ))


((عندما تعطي من قلب نقي صادق محب لمشاركة الآخرين ))


(( عندها ستستشعر قيمة المكافأة التي تصرف لك))*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

كنت داخلة اقلك كوسة 

بس طلعت بطاطس

 هههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

marmar_maroo


جميل 

جميل جدااااا ورائع

مشكرة اختي

ربنا يبارك كل اتعابك


----------



## botros_22 (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*


موضوع جميل جدا شكرا كتير

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rana1981 (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

*رائع جدا موضوعك يا قمر*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

*شكرا يامرمر
انا الصراحة كنت داخل
عشان اقر بس للاسف
​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا مقالبك يا مرمر
موضوع جميل بجد*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

*كلام رائع 


تسلم ايديكي مرموره
​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

*جميل يا مرمر 
مبروووووك المكافأة
ويارب كلنا ناخد زيها​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> كنت داخلة اقلك كوسة
> 
> بس طلعت بطاطس
> 
> هههههههه​



*هههههههههههههه

أحنا بردوا بتوع كوسة :11azy:

ميرسى يا أحلى فراااااااااشة *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



كليمو قال:


> marmar_maroo
> 
> 
> جميل
> ...



*ميرررررررررسى جدا يا كليمو نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## mero_engel (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

*فكره حلوه يا مرمر *
*ميرسي ليكي *​


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

*الل على قمة جمال ها الموضوع*
*ميرسى ليكى بجد يا مرمر *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## god love 2011 (30 أبريل 2009)

*صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

*      سأكتب لكم ماخفي عنكم..


سأكتب بما يجري خلف الكواليس..


سأكتب بكل صراحة ووضوح..


لتنجلي الحقيقة الغائبة عن الكثيرين..


سأسلط الضوء على قضية مهمة ولم تكن تخطر على بالكم..


ولكنها الحقيقة ولابد من تقبلها بصدر رحب..


نعم ...وأعلنها بكل صراحة و وضوح

.
.



乂 صـاحـب الـمـنـتـدى صـرف لـي مـكـافـأهـ乂


ولكن ليست مكافئة مادية


بل هي من نوع آخر


مكافأة معنوية أستلمها من بدء تسجيلي وحتى هذه اللحظات


تلك المكافأة التي أستشعرها ....

        (( عندما أعطي من جهدي .. مـن و قتي ))


(( عندما أعطي بكل أريحية وبروح محبة ومعطاءهـ ))

(( عندما أسطر تلك المواضيع على صفحات المنتدى ))

(( عندما أبذل جهد في كتابتها وفي صياغة أفكارها وترتيبها))


(( عندما أبذل جهد في تنسيقها وزخرفتها ))


((عندما أبذل جهد في اختيار العبارات و العناوين ))


(( عندما أحرص عند نقلي للمواضيع باختيار الأفضل دائماً ))


((عندما أبحث واستزيد من المعلومات في الموضوع الذي أود نقله ))

          =ناتج هذا الجهد لايصب في مصلحة المنتدى فقط=

ولا في مصلحة الآخرين الذين سيطلعون عليه


(( بل قسم كبير يرجع بالفائدة لي قبلهم ))


اذ أن قراءتي ومشاركتي وبحثي يرجع مردود ذلك لي


**من هنا قد استلمت جزء كبير من المكافأة **

                       (( عندما يشاركني الآخرون آرائهم ويناقشونني

ويحاورنني ))


(( وعندما يوجهونني بالنقد أو بالشكر))


أكون قد اكتشفت نفسي من خلال نظرتهم لي


وطورت من ذاتي ومهاراتي في الحوار والنقاش


ومن خلال اختلافي معهم في النقاش


يكونون قد سلطوا الضوء على محاور لم أكن لأدركها إلا بعد نقاشهم


فكان اختلافهم معي ثراء في المعلومات المكتسبة منهم


واتساع في دائرة الأفق الذي سأنظر من خلاله لما يدور حولي فيما بعد


**هنا أكون قد استلمت جزء آخر من المكافأة                           ((عندما أشارك الآخرين مواضيعهم وأحاورهم ))

((عندما تتوطد العلاقات بيننا))

((نسأل عن غـيـابـهـم...وندعو لمريضهم ))

((ونهنئ متميزهم .. ونمسح دموع متألمهم))

((عندما نشاركهم لحظاتهم بمافيها من مرح وسعادة وحزن))

((أكون قد اكتسبت محبتهم لي ومحبتي لهم))


**هنا قد استلمت جزء آخر من المكافأة 

أستلمت مكافأتي كاملة من صاحب المنتدى 乂


1- بتطوير ذاتي وقدراتي واكتشاف امكانياتي من خلال احتكاكي بالآخرين


2- زيادة معلوماتي الثقافية وإطلاعي على وجهات نظر لم أكن لأطلع عليها لولا

تواجدي بينهم.


3- محبة الآخرين لي ومحبتي لهم.

4
- الشعور بالإنتماء للمكان الذي جمعنا كأخوة لم يضمهم رحم ولا جنسية واحده


ولكن ضمهم حب المكان والشعور بالإنتماء إليه.


乂 مكافأتي التي استلمها ثمينة جداً ولا تقدر بثمن 乂


وكما أنها لا تسعها مصارف العالم بأجمع


اذ أن مصرفها الوحيد هو ذاك القلب المعطاء




متى ستستلم مثل مكافأتي 

(( عندما تعطي دون أن تنظر لمقابل ذاك العطاء ))


((عندما تعطي للعطاء نفسه ))


((عندما تعطي من قلب نقي صادق محب لمشاركة الآخرين ))


(( عندها ستستشعر قيمة المكافأة التي تصرف لك
منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​   ​ ​ ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

موضوع جمييييل جدااااااا يا سيمون


ومبروك عليك المكافئه وعقبال الحوافز 

ميرسى يا سيمون علي الموضوع


ربنا يباركك​


----------



## نادر نجيب (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*





ميـــــــــــــرسى  ع  الكلمات  الجميلة  يا  سيمون ربنا   يبارك  حياتك  ويحميكى


----------



## vemy (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

شكرا اوى سيمون


----------



## وليم تل (30 أبريل 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

شكرا سيمون
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## just member (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا سيمون
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



موضوع رائع جداااا يا سيمون

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

موضوع جميل يا سيمون 

ميررررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

*موضوع جميل سيمون
مرسيه ليكي ياقمر​*


----------



## monygirl (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> موضوع جمييييل جدااااااا يا سيمون
> 
> 
> ومبروك عليك المكافئه وعقبال الحوافز
> ...



_*ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما*_​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



نادر نجيب قال:


> ميـــــــــــــرسى  ع  الكلمات  الجميلة  يا  سيمون ربنا   يبارك  حياتك  ويحميكى



_*      ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
*_​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



vemy قال:


> شكرا اوى سيمون



_*        ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​*_


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا سيمون
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



_*    ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
*_​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



come with me قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع يا سيمون
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
> *​



_*          ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
*_​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا سيمون
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*      ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
*​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا سيمون
> 
> ميررررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*        ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
*​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل سيمون
> مرسيه ليكي ياقمر​*



_* 

ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما *_​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



monygirl قال:


>



* 

ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما  *​


----------



## ponponayah (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*


----------



## happy angel (6 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

موضوع فكرته مبتكرة تدل على غبقرية فذة ...أحب هذ1ا النوع من الأبتكارات ....ميرسي سيمون


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



botros_22 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا شكرا كتير
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



ميررررررررسى لمرورك يابطرس ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



rana1981 قال:


> *رائع جدا موضوعك يا قمر*​



ميررررررررسى لمرورك ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



bishoragheb قال:


> *شكرا يامرمر
> انا الصراحة كنت داخل
> عشان اقر بس للاسف
> ​*



ميررررررررسى لمرورك يابيشوووووو ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



swety koky girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا مقالبك يا مرمر
> موضوع جميل بجد*



أحسدونا بقى :hlp:

ميررررررررسى لمرورك ياكوكى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام رائع
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديكي مرموره
> ​*



ميررررررررسى لمرورك ياكوكو ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *جميل يا مرمر
> مبروووووك المكافأة
> ويارب كلنا ناخد زيها​*



ميررررررررسى لمرورك ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



mero_engel قال:


> *فكره حلوه يا مرمر *
> *ميرسي ليكي *​



ميررررررررسى لمرورك ياميروووو​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



come with me قال:


> *الل على قمة جمال ها الموضوع*
> *ميرسى ليكى بجد يا مرمر *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميررررررررسى لمرورك ياجوجو ​


----------



## white rose (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

اتمنى انو الكل ينالو هالمكافاة و منضمنن انا 

الرب يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

شكرا مرمر
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مايو 2009)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*

*موضوع راااااااائع مرمر
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يحافظ عليكي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2010)

*رااااااااااااااائع
العنوان شدنى
فكرة حلوة
المسيح يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## SALVATION (27 فبراير 2010)

_شكراا كتير ليك_
_الاروع مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 فبراير 2010)

ياااه دنتا محضوض قوي ^_*

مرسي عالموضوع اللطيف​


----------



## SALVATION (1 مارس 2010)

_اعتبره حسد؟؟ ههههه_
_شكراا لمرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (1 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
مكافاه جميله
وموضوع اجمل
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## SALVATION (1 مارس 2010)

_شكراا كتيير _
_يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## jojo_angelic (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرف مكافأه لي ؟؟؟............*

3





> - محبة الآخرين لي ومحبتي لهم
> 
> 4- الشعور بالإنتماء للمكان الذي جمعنا كأخوة لم يضمهم رحم ولا جنسية واحده
> 
> ...



مبــروووووووووووك تستاهل كل خير     Salvation


----------



## SALVATION (1 مارس 2010)

_اشكرك جوجو_
_يسلملى مرورك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



white rose قال:


> اتمنى انو الكل ينالو هالمكافاة و منضمنن انا
> 
> الرب يباركك



نووورتى الموضوع ياروز​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمر
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



نورت الموضوع ياوليم​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



happy angel قال:


>



ثانكس يا هابى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: صاحب المنتدى صرفلى مكافأة....*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع راااااااائع مرمر
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي​*



ثانكس ياقمر​


----------

